# Ireland in my heart



## Eamon Burke (Mar 28, 2012)

I was raised by a man who is very proud of his exclusively Irish heritage. His parents were immigrants, and he's traced our family line back to the 14th century, all in County Galway. Best meal of the year was St. Patricks day, also my folks' anniversary, when we had corned beef with cabbage, rutabegas, onions, and turnips with vinegar, my mom's soda bread...the works! And finished it all off with a cup of Coffee with whipped cream and lots of Jameson. The taste of Jameson, to this day, is as comforting as any childhood memory.

When I was a boy, my life's dream was to move back to Ireland, fight for independence in the Northern Counties and plant/preserve Oaks. Or just fish. I even got a wild hair a few years back and entertained the idea of uprooting my family and opening a sushi bar in Ireland...it could totally work!

I was looking up something somewhat unrelated the other day and saw this video, of a song I haven't heard since I was maybe 13 years old.
[video=youtube;AZdRgQLLCgs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZdRgQLLCgs[/video]

My God, if I were reincarnated, I'd just want it to be in Ireland. One of the saddest things in my life is that I want to take my wife and move there to grow old and die, but I am not a native. If I were born there, I wouldn't want people like me all flocking back either, so I keep my peace. But I fear that when my death draws nearer, I will no longer be able to resist it. It's like a magical force pulling at me, even a picture of the landscape, the artwork, an accent from the Gaeltacht...it enchants me.



Anyone else in love with their homeland?


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 28, 2012)

I was lucky to have heard this song a lot in K.C.. I would frequent the Irish pubs there and many local talent would play it. I myself find pics of Ireland a "calling back home." I some day want to visit, but I agree with the moving back part.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 28, 2012)

Ditto.

-AJ


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 29, 2012)

"Or just fish. I even got a wild hair a few years back and entertained the idea of uprooting my family and opening a sushi bar in Ireland...it could totally work!"


My Irish owners and Bartenders from Ireland always say we Irish are a dumb lot,did you know that 1 million Irish starved to death, during the potato famine. We live on a [email protected]#k#$g island and we starved to death because we Irish don't eat fish. just saying.


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL Son. Like the saying goes, "if god wanted the Irish to rule the world he wouldn't have invented whiskey."


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 29, 2012)

[video]<object width="512" height="288"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hulu.com/embed/steXQydJkJb5OclCycZYNg"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.hulu.com/embed/steXQydJkJb5OclCycZYNg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="512" height="288" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>[/video]

here you go


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.celticthunder.ie/


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 29, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> [video]<object width="512" height="288"><param name="movie" value="http://www.hulu.com/embed/steXQydJkJb5OclCycZYNg"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.hulu.com/embed/steXQydJkJb5OclCycZYNg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="512" height="288" allowFullScreen="true"></embed></object>[/video]
> 
> here you go



can't embed stupid video


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2012)

use the web address not the embedding you get from them.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgUUN5WaajU&feature=related

here you go.
thank you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XqbJkm0VZU&feature=related


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;BgUUN5WaajU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgUUN5WaajU&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;7XqbJkm0VZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XqbJkm0VZU&feature=related[/video]

I imbeded it for you.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2012)

hah! That's funny. I didn't know there was an Ireland episode of family guy. I feel like I missed out, like the Rockport episode of King of the Hill(I grew up in Rockport).

...but just to clarify, I can't get my dad to share a single drink with me these days, and I've never seen him drunk. I bought the guy a single Left Hand Milk Stout and it sat in his fridge for a year.


----------



## RobinW (Mar 29, 2012)

Now I can't claim any heritage from Ireland although i liked staying there. I still have mixed feelings due to the work i was tasked to do though.
Either way, this was my favourite pub at the time http://www.debarra.ie/ and it was pretty much crawling distance from where i lived. They had many a great small bands playing there.
Now it is closer to 13 years since i left but i still love listening to Irish music.

Not far from Clonakilty is the birth place of Michael Collins http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Collins_(Irish_leader) and even though it was never said out loud the freedom of Ireland was close to everyones heart.

Too bad I didn't bring any whiskey over, I have some nice distillers reserve from the Cork Jameson distillery....


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2012)

RobinW said:


> Not far from Clonakilty is the birth place of Michael Collins http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Collins_(Irish_leader) and even though it was never said out loud the freedom of Ireland was close to everyones heart.



Best news I've heard all day.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 30, 2012)

Yep. 55th Street was heaven. Ball diamonds near, pool near, ice rink near, fishing pond near and an alley where everything happened. No one used doorbells and the girls would chase you. nuff said.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 30, 2012)

There is a great episode of The Simpsons, when they visit Ireland:
[video=youtube;Vycu3scGnRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vycu3scGnRE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## cnochef (Mar 30, 2012)

My spiritual, not ancestral home, is definitely New Orleans. My wife and I visit there at least every year. Even though I'm from Canada, I really want to get a little shotgun house in the crescent city.


----------

